# Pretty quiet around here...



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Just saying...


----------



## Flazell (Oct 13, 2011)

Yup, sure is :'(

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Galaxy nexus really killed every device. As far as im concerned I've got a fast rom with full functionality, great battery life and a satisfactory theme so im set with my bionic. Not sure why people feel like they have to have a new rom every 3 days. But some people like to flash I guess lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Btw im running eclipse 2.0.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Exofuji (Jan 12, 2012)

I ordered my Bionic last week. I got it this wednesday and I really like it. BUT I am coming from the incredible and its hard not to haveing something to flash every ten seconds. Hopefully the bootloader gets unlocked and this thing get some kind of life.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Exofuji said:


> I ordered my Bionic last week. I got it this wednesday and I really like it. BUT I am coming from the incredible and its hard not to haveing something to flash every ten seconds. Hopefully the bootloader gets unlocked and this thing get some kind of life.


It could happen







. Sign the petition .. post on motos fb and twit. They still hittin em pretty hard.


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

Exofuji said:


> I ordered my Bionic last week. I got it this wednesday and I really like it. BUT I am coming from the incredible and its hard not to haveing something to flash every ten seconds. Hopefully the bootloader gets unlocked and this thing get some kind of life.


I came from the Inc also, so I know what you mean.

And don't worry, new Bionic stuff is on the horizon...


----------



## Exofuji (Jan 12, 2012)

eXorcist said:


> It could happen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! signed on wednesday, posted atleast a dozen times on motos FB.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

The Bionic forums. Where modding goes to die.


----------



## markyoung04 (Sep 22, 2011)

Funny I was thinking the same thing but I am so happy with my Bionic (yes I was the one that returned the Nexus and got a Bionic) that I am not sure I will flash a ROM - played with ICS for a while and felt it was nice, geared a bit more for Tablets than phones but really nice - once that comes on things should pick up I hope.


----------



## Exofuji (Jan 12, 2012)

I have only held a Nexus. Haven't used it. I also had ICS on my Inc for a while still alpha obviously. Both were nice, but I didn't really like the way the Nexus felt. ICS is awesome though!


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

It will continue to stay quiet. As far as development this phone is dead. It's too limited. I will not by a Motorola device ever again. I came from a Samsung and the development on that phone was consistent, still is and the Fascinate isn't even sold by VZW anymore.Edit: I should add that it is a good device when data doesn't drop or it doesn't freeze. Sending in my original for a replacement.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

As I've stated before, for regular phone users, the Bionic is a very good phone, but for modders like us this phone sucks out loud. I am so glad it's my wife's phone, and not mine. Motorola can kiss my a$$.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> As I've stated before, for regular phone users, the Bionic is a very good phone, but for modders like us this phone sucks out loud. I am so glad it's my wife's phone, and not mine. Motorola can kiss my a$$.


Lol!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

